# Minimum Plumbing Fixtures- Calculator for 2009 IBC/IPC



## ara4help (Dec 29, 2009)

"Plumbing Fixtures" Calculators- perfect applications for mixed use projects. You can use them to calculate the minimum required number of plumbing fixtures for new buildings in compliance with 2006-2009 IBC/IPC

Here is the link:

http://www.ara4help.com/


----------



## jar546 (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plumbing Fixtures- Calculator for 2009 IBC/IPC

Thank you for your assistance.


----------

